# how about pearson and MICHAEL VINCENT



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I hope so, shame to waste a spot on this guy


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

They are the ones that should be the most upset IMO. They have done everything for this guy and now he makes them look bad in front of thousands of people.... Hope they kick him to the curb just like everyone else did.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Heck they may have put him upto it!!!!


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

You mean maybe he bought them at the Pearson garage sale . Oh my . :angel:


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Babyk said:


> Heck they may have put him upto it!!!!


Why would you say that??


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Babyk said:


> Heck they may have put him upto it!!!!


The guys at Pearson do not condone nor would ever put anyone up to cheating! To even attack their integrity in open forum just about sums up the way some people here think! Do you even know either of the owners? NOT if you did you would realize that both are men of integrity. Enuff said!


----------



## BenjaminT (Apr 1, 2009)

Babyk said:


> Heck they may have put him upto it!!!!


The definition of ignorance.....


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 2, 2009)

babyk said:


> heck they may have put him upto it!!!!


idiot


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2006)

BlakeB said:


> idiot


x2,000


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

The guys that shoot pearson that i know are great guys and support 3 d i just wonder will they pull there sponsor not that it really matters does not look like we will see him for a couple years


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> x2,000


x2001


----------



## bowhntnarkansas (Oct 25, 2007)

Babyk said:


> Heck they may have put him upto it!!!!


That statement should have never been stated. The guys that own Pearson archery and the rest of us guys that shoot for Pearson archery have nothing to do with each others actions. All that we can do is support the ones that show good faith in the sport of 3-D and that show good conduct in this sport.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Heck they may have put him upto it!!!!


I know your trying to be funny.....................But, in all seriousness......Jeremy and Chris are probably some of the truest archery family people I know.. I have know Jeremy for about 20+ years in shooting.... He is a stand up guy...... You really should recant your comment on this ......


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

Babyk said:


> Heck they may have put him upto it!!!!


right. how many years was 3rd grade for you...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I do have to think though, there is a real sad side to this......His son......He was doing very well in eagle class and now it will look that his shooting going to come to an end....This is unless, someone from there area is going to be willing to take his son for the other events. This would have nothing to do with him....That is the sad/bad part of the whole thing.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> I do have to think though, there is a real sad side to this......His son......He was doing very well in eagle class and now it will look that his shooting going to come to an end....This is unless, someone from there area is going to be willing to take his son for the other events. This would have nothing to do with him....That is the sad/bad part of the whole thing.


good point. this will be a true test of his character.. will he put his own embarassment before his sons interests.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I owe Person Archery and other AT members a apology.....I was trying to be funny with my post from early in this thread.....caught up in the moment kinda deal......was a unfair post and it as others has said never should had been posted.......Sorry and I'll attempt to use better judgement behind the keypad!!!

Sorry again to any who were offended

Babyk


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh sometimes am such a idiot!!!!
Sorry again guys 

Babyk


----------



## medic727 (Oct 18, 2010)

The people at Pearson have been nothing but good to us guys shooting for them! To make such a statement pretty much accuses all of us that shoot for them of the same thing he did!! I promise that if you would like to walk with me instead of sit on your computer and type you are more than welcome any sat or sun you choose! That irritates me to no end and would appreciate a little more consideration before posting! Its a sport there are always bad eggs but just because of one persons actions dont throw everbody under the bus! Sorry for the rant but dang! Lets all act like decent sportsmen and move on and promote this sport we all love!!!!!!


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Babyk said:


> I owe Person Archery and other AT members a apology.....I was trying to be funny with my post from early in this thread.....caught up in the moment kinda deal......was a unfair post and it as others has said never should had been posted.......Sorry and I'll attempt to use better judgement behind the keypad!!!
> 
> Sorry again to any who were offended
> 
> Babyk


Babyk, I'm sure that most of us knew you were trying to be funny. It just back-fired on you. You aren't the first person to speak (type) before thinking and probably won't be the last. Way to step up!

~SF~


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Babyk said:


> I owe Person Archery and other AT members a apology.....I was trying to be funny with my post from early in this thread.....caught up in the moment kinda deal......was a unfair post and it as others has said never should had been posted.......Sorry and I'll attempt to use better judgement behind the keypad!!!
> 
> Sorry again to any who were offended
> 
> Babyk


no sweat...we all step off the curb once in awhile.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

So ....

any word yet?


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

medic727 said:


> The people at Pearson have been nothing but good to us guys shooting for them! To make such a statement pretty much accuses all of us that shoot for them of the same thing he did!! I promise that if you would like to walk with me instead of sit on your computer and type you are more than welcome any sat or sun you choose! That irritates me to no end and would appreciate a little more consideration before posting! Its a sport there are always bad eggs but just because of one persons actions dont throw everbody under the bus! Sorry for the rant but dang! Lets all act like decent sportsmen and move on and promote this sport we all love!!!!!!


The man apologized and you cannot accept it. That is better than MV did. BabyK way to man up, life is too short to carry a grudge because someone talked about your bow.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, no crap. He was just joking around. lain:


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

whe i first read BabyK's post i took it as humor. some did not and he appologized for what he said. if thats not good enough for some they had better quit this site right now or they will stay mad forever.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

Babyk said:


> I owe Person Archery and other AT members a apology.....I was trying to be funny with my post from early in this thread.....caught up in the moment kinda deal......was a unfair post and it as others has said never should had been posted.......Sorry and I'll attempt to use better judgement behind the keypad!!!
> 
> Sorry again to any who were offended
> 
> Babyk


wow. well done! :clap:

no blood, no foul..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

With the decision of the ASA brought forth I see no reason for Pearson to speak up and if they did it enough would be to say they agree with the ASA CC decision.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Babyk said:


> Heck they may have put him upto it!!!!


Really??? SMDH:iamwithstupid:


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

bustn'nocks said:


> Really??? SMDH:iamwithstupid:


Sorry, Didn't see the appology.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

bustn'nocks said:


> Sorry, Didn't see the appology.


yup...we all do stupid stuff from time to time....not my best post on AT to say the least!!!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Pearson will follow ASA and IBO in banning him from future tournaments.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kinda puts all of his sponsors in a bind. I wouldn't want to be in there shoes. I suspect their decisions will not be announced publicly. He'll just be quietly dropped. just mho.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

The people at Pearson are GOOD PEOPLE! Don't let this incident even play into what Pearson is about. Check out there product. They have made some good stuff the past couple of years. This is a great company.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

Babyk said:


> I owe Person Archery and other AT members a apology.....I was trying to be funny with my post from early in this thread.....caught up in the moment kinda deal......was a unfair post and it as others has said never should had been posted.......Sorry and I'll attempt to use better judgement behind the keypad!!!
> 
> Sorry again to any who were offended
> 
> Babyk


 actually surprised someone apologized but no need for the comment in the first place


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

The written word, humor is a little harder to detect. 
Way to man up Babyk.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

This hole thing is a bad deal. I met Michael Vincent at Ky last year. I would have never thought this of the person I met. It is embarrassing to him and should not reflect on his sponsors. Any equipment decisions I make have nothing to do with him. I feel bad for his kid. He must not have thought about getting caught. Being a father myself I know that it would be very hard to tell your kid you got caught cheating.


----------



## medic727 (Oct 18, 2010)

My screen didnt show his appology prior to typing my response! I do accept it! Everyone has those days where funny doesnt work out! It takes a good man to admit when he is wrong! I was simply saying we r not all cheaters! Good luck this season everyone!!!!


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Deer Slayer I said:


> actually surprised someone apologized but no need for the comment in the first place


He said it as a "Funny".Seen the reaction he was not expecting and apologized.It happens.Wish everybody would get off the band wagon and his back.Everything you say will piss someone off some where.Honest mistake.Get over ya'll's selve's!


----------

